# Fly Fishing From My Native Versa Board



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I just recently purchased a Go Pro Hero HD and this Saturday was my first chance to use it. I love this thing it is simple to use, it takes great footage and it mounts anywhere. Here is a link if you want to check them out.

GoPro Products - Record & Share Your Most Memorable Moments

I went fishing with Mulletman and Myrtlegroveangler. MyrtleGroveangler was the only one to catch a fish that day. He landed a nice healthy 23" Red Drum. Unfortunately my camera batterie had died at this point.

After filming one day i realize that to turn my camera on and off is going to be a pain due to where it is mounted. So I am going to purchase 2 more batteries so I can film an entire trip. Lets face it you never know when a fish is going to hit or something is going to happen so you want the camera rolling at all times. Two more batteries will allow me to film for 7 1/2 hrs.

Also I would like to purchase 2 more Go Pro so I can get multiple angles keep one in the back facing forward, have one in the front facing backwards and one on my head so I can point the camera at what ever I need to.

Here is my first video. watch it in full screen if you can on 2 different occasions I spook Redfish. This is my first time editing and putting together a video. I am looking forward to the fishing heating up and hopefully getting some good footage.


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Enjoyed the video, that brightens up a rainey week.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Looks like a good time.... cant wait till spring finally decides to stay for a while up here !!!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Great image quality on your video


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

The Versa Board is a really sweet setup, I was on one last summer in FL just might have to buy one


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just noticed the video isn't up anymore. Wonder where it went. How do you edit a post I can't find that either


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Video is still up !


----------

